# Manual del microprocesador 68000 de motorola



## francisco_luis (Abr 26, 2005)

Necesito el manual del microprocesador 68000 de motorola, pero en español, lo tengo en ingles y me seria muchísimo mas útil en castellano un saludo a todos, si alguien necesita manuales de emisoras de radioaficionados que me lo diga y si las necesita reparar también:


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 26, 2005)

Hola Francisco,

Yo también tengo el manual completo en ingles, y no lo pude encontrar en español por lo visto nadie se ha tomado el trabajo de traducirlo completo...

Li-ion.


----------



## willow (Nov 8, 2005)

Hola,

no sé si estoy equivocado pero creo que existe un libro en castellano sobre el motorola 68000. Yo lo tengo (si es el que yo creo) y es bastante completo. A nivel universitario es un libro que lo recomiendan a la hora de inicializarse en los microprocesadores.

1 saludo.


----------



## willow (Nov 8, 2005)

Hola de nuevo.

Tengo la referencia del libro:

SISTEMAS DIGITALES: Ingeniería de los microprocesadores 68000.

Los autores son Antonio García Guerra y Enrique Fenoll Comés.

Espero que te sirva.

1 saludo


----------



## strakk82 (Mar 20, 2007)

A mi me hace falta un manual o un tutorial en inglés o en castellano(mejor). Si alguien tiene estaría bien que lo posteara. No sé si el manual será lo suficientemente pedagógico para alguien que empieza, pero tampoco quiero escribir grandes programas. También se agradecen links de páginas sobre el tema.


----------



## fabianfabian (Sep 25, 2012)

francisco_luis dijo:


> Necesito el manual del microprocesador 68000 de motorola, pero en español, lo tengo en ingles y me seria muchísimo mas útil en castellano un saludo a todos, si alguien necesita manuales de emisoras de radioaficionados que me lo diga y si las necesita reparar también:



 francisco tal vez lla te llego el manual del 68000 en español si me lo puedes "pasar" te lo agradeceria mucho


----------

